# Welches LAN Kabel?



## Jaho (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche ein neues gutes LAN Kabel.
Ich habe DSL 6000 und möchte keine verluste durch das LAN Kabel einfahren.
Das Kabel soll meinen PC mit dem Router verbinden
Welches Kabel brauche ich denn, CAT5, CAT6, CAT6a, CAT7?

Mfg


----------



## milesdavis (7. Januar 2011)

Twisted-Pair-Kabel ? Wikipedia


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn es nur um Internet geht, geht eigentlich jedes LAN-Kabel.

Für Gigabit Ethernet brauchst du mindestens Cat5e; bei Störstrahlung (z.B. durch parallel verlaufende Kabel auf LAN-Partys) sind besser geschirmte Kabel ratsam, um trotzdem hohe Datenraten zu erzielen.
Für DSL 6000 brauchst du aber kein Gigabit Ethernet und wenn die Datenraten etwas beeinträchtigt werden, schafft das LAN immer noch mehr als 6 MBit/s.


----------



## Jaho (7. Januar 2011)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Das Kabel sollte auch gut für LAN-Partys und online gaming geeignet sein.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jaho,

wenn dein Bedürfnis bei DSL 6.000 bleibt, reicht ein Cat. 5e Netzwerkkabel aus. Egal ob geschirmt (STP) oder ungeschirmt (UTP), da die Bandbreite von 6.000 Mbit die Leitung nicht zum Glühen bringen wird 

Magst du das Netzwerkkabel später mal ernsthaft für dein LAN einsetzen, so greif' zu einem Cat. 5e STP (Alle Adernpaare sind von einem äußeren Schirm geschützt) /FTP (jedes Adernpaar ist geschirmt). Damit bist du bestens für Geschwindigkeiten im Bereich von Gigabit LAN gewappnet. Die preislichen Unterschiede sind aktuell auch menschlich verträglich.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe extra für LAN-Partys Cat6a-Kabel gekauft. Doppelt geschirmt, S/FTP, also alle Adernpaare in Metallfolie gewickelt und außen rum nochmal ein Schirm.
So teuer war das gar nicht. Der 8-Port-Gigabit-Switch, den ich ebenfalls extra für LAN-Partys gekauft habe, war teurer, und auch der war bezahlbar.


----------



## HadyBonVoyage (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe CAT 7 Kabel verlegt, Das hab ich bei 10 Meter schon für 22 Euro bekommen. 

Zumal auch Mikrowelle, Handys, Fernseher und Wlan eine menge Strahlung verursachen.


----------



## robbe (7. Januar 2011)

Du weißt aber hoffentlich das dass höchstwahrscheinlich keine CAT 7 Kabel sind, die du hast. Echtes CAT 7 hat nämlich andere Stecker, du hast wahrscheinlich nur ein umgelabeltes CAT 6 Kabel.

Für den Hausgebruch ist CAT 5e vollkommen ausreichen, wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, kann auch CAT 6 nehmen. CAT 7 ist aufgrund besonderer Stecker für Zuhause nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## HadyBonVoyage (8. Januar 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Du weißt aber hoffentlich das dass höchstwahrscheinlich keine CAT 7 Kabel sind, die du hast. Echtes CAT 7 hat nämlich andere Stecker, du hast wahrscheinlich nur ein umgelabeltes CAT 6 Kabel.
> 
> Für den Hausgebruch ist CAT 5e vollkommen ausreichen, wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, kann auch CAT 6 nehmen. CAT 7 ist aufgrund besonderer Stecker für Zuhause nicht zu gebrauchen.


 

Ich habe das: Patchkabel Cat.7, SSTP (PIMF) LSOH, 600 MHz, 10,0m - www.kabel-versand.de 

Hmm dann verarschen die die Leute mit dem Angebot?! Die Stecker passen recht gut am PC und Router.


----------



## robbe (8. Januar 2011)

Ja, CAT 7 Kabel für den Hausgebrauch sind sozusagen verarsche. Das heißt zwar nicht das sie schlecht sind, sie entsprechen aber halt eigentlich nicht den CAT 7 Spezifikationen, weil dafür ein besonderer Stecker mit weiter auseinander stehenden Kontakten notwendig ist.
Das Kabel an sich ist zwar sozusagen CAT 7 fähig, aber durch die Stecker erreicht das Netzwerk trotzdem nur CAT 6 Niveau.

Aber im Prinzip ist das auch völlig egal, da für den Heimgebrauch selbst CAT 6 mehr als ausreichend ist.


----------



## Domowoi (8. Januar 2011)

Also wir haben auf keiner LAN Probleme mit ungeschirmten Kabeln gehabt. Die meisten bei uns haben Cat 6 ungeschirmt. Solange der Host nen guten Rechner hat hat bei uns niemand Probleme.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Januar 2011)

Mir geht es nicht um wirkliche Probleme, sondern nur darum, dass man statt 1 GBit/s nur noch z.B. 900 MBit/s hat.


----------



## robbe (8. Januar 2011)

Du wirst sicher nie die maximal mögliche theoretische Geschwindigkeit erreichen, egal mit was für einem Kabel. Außerdem limitieren bei Gigabit Ethernet warscheinlich sowieso eher die Festplatten als die Kabel.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Januar 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Du wirst sicher nie die maximal mögliche theoretische Geschwindigkeit erreichen, egal mit was für einem Kabel.


Mit besseren Kabeln kommt man dieser Geschwindigkeit aber näher.



> Außerdem limitieren bei Gigabit Ethernet warscheinlich sowieso eher die Festplatten als die Kabel.


Wenn der Quell-PC eine SSD oder RAID 0 hat und sich mehrere etwas ziehen oder der Ziel-PC auch SSD/RAID 0 hat, limitiert das Ethernet, und wie.
Meine SSD würde eigentlich 260 MByte/s lesen, aber selbst mit Teaming (2 LAN-Kabel) wird nie diese Übertragungsrate erreicht.


----------



## m_bayer (8. Januar 2011)

Nach dem ich seit nem guten Jahrzehnt Netzwerke betreue, kann ich dir für Kurzstrecke zwar auch ein Cat5(sfp)-Kabel raten würde das aber wegen der Störungen nicht wirklich machen.  Du brauchst das Kabel auch für Lans? Also aus Erfahrung würde ich nen Cat7 nehmen, Cat6 tuts meistens auch. Wichtig ist nur das es SFP ist also geschirmt. Damit reduzierst Du deine Störungen auf deine Leitung und spielst auch nicht Störantenne für andere.


----------



## sp01 (8. Januar 2011)

Hab hier zwei CAT5e liegen, hatte bisher noch nie größere Probleme. Weder auf ner Lan noch Zuhause am Modem.


----------



## 14943 (10. Januar 2011)

Tag, wollte auch nur sagen das Cat 5e und Cat 6 voll ausreichen, wir veranstalten große LANs und haben noch nie diesbezüglich probleme gehabt. Was aber an daten aus dem Kabel raus kommt ist eine rechner sache. 

Habe hier noch ein Bild von Cat 7 Stecker!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ckverbinder.JPG/800px-Tera_steckverbinder.JPG


----------

